# How many correct to pass?



## mrsstockham (Dec 26, 2015)

Does anyone know what the minimum score is to pass?  By my math, which I suck at, I came out with 60/75 at least...is that right, or am I wrong?  75 questions, minus 20%...you have to get at least 60 questions correct??


----------



## CodingKing (Dec 26, 2015)

Easiest formula

75*.8=60

Longer formula

75-(75*.2)=60


----------



## TracyP123 (Dec 26, 2015)

How do you find your score on this site?


----------



## CodingKing (Dec 26, 2015)

It gives you the score automatically after you submit the exam. You should be able to log back into the blackboard site where you tested to see if the score is still there. I know a week or so after you pass it shows up on AAPC.com under your purchase history.


----------



## demorrison (Dec 30, 2015)

Does anyone know if you have through december 31st to complete the test?


----------



## JudyW (Dec 30, 2015)

Yes you have until December 31, 2015 unless you just passed your exam in the last couple of months and then you have until 2/2016.  Good Luck.


----------



## demorrison (Dec 30, 2015)

I don't want to sound like an idiot, but I just failed my first attempt (77%)   and I'm wondering if I need to do my second tonight or if I can wait until tomorrow.


----------



## Jmhundey (Dec 30, 2015)

*What time do we have until...*

Can we take the exam up to midnight on the 31st?  Or do we have to take it before the 31st (tonight)?


----------



## CodingKing (Dec 30, 2015)

time zones do make it complicated especially since its the 31st already in Asia and AAPC is a global certification agency now. i assume by the time the ball drops in SLC where AAPC corporate is located Sadly my phone battery is dead otherwise id call AAPC and see what the recorded message says, if anything


----------



## Austin315 (Jan 4, 2016)

This may have already been answered in previous threads, but how does the test scheduling work? When you purchase do you schedule a time or can you take it at any time? Thanks in advance for a response.


----------



## CodingKing (Jan 4, 2016)

wentwora@upstate.edu said:


> This may have already been answered in previous threads, but how does the test scheduling work? When you purchase do you schedule a time or can you take it at any time? Thanks in advance for a response.



If you are sitting for one of the exams like CPC you need to register in advance as there are only so many slots


----------



## Austin315 (Jan 4, 2016)

CodingKing said:


> If you are sitting for one of the exams like CPC you need to register in advance as there are only so many slots



Yes, I was referring to the CPC, ICD-10 portion. Thanks for your help.


----------

